# Car Insurance



## podd50 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi there. New to this and looking for car insurance advice, that is recommendations on insurance companies etc.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you do a "SEARCH" on the forum you will find lots of information already posted on car insurance here in Portugal.

The company I use for all our insurance is IBEX INSURANCE just "google" it



the contact I use is:
Faye Caulfield | Customer Service Advisor | Ibex Insurance Services Ltd | Lloyd's Coverholder
Local 1A, CC Sotomarket, Sotogrande, 11310, San Roque, Cadiz, Spain
DD: (+34) 956 584 644
T: 900 707 000 (From Spain)
T: 800 860 705 (From Portugal)
T: 0845 652 4239 (From United Kingdom)
E: [email protected]
W: Expat car insurance in Spain, motor, medical, travel, pet, holiday homes, marine, insurance Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We use Fidelidade Mundial, get better prices etc through a local agent than direct. 
Dealt and stayed with them now for 3rd year, just changed house insurance to them.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've found both Silver Coast Insurance & Lusitania to be very good... you'll find both with a Google search.

Also, if you have an older car, it might be worth checking with the classic car section of the ACP (Portuguese version of the AA)... I only got my quote from them after I'd bought cover for my old Jeep but their quote was half the cost of either of the others.

Don't know if you've found out yet but PT insurance companies will only offer third party cover for cars over 6 years old...... God alone knows why! LOL!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Don't know if you've found out yet but PT insurance companies will only offer third party cover for cars over 6 years old...... God alone knows why! LOL!



that is one fo the reasons we use IBEX with two 2001 cars we have them both insured FULLY COMPREHENSIVE


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most companies will insure up to 10 year old Fully Comprehensive not 6, think it's part of law rather than an insurance companies requirement.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When we were with Zurich here in Portugal it was 5 years :-(

This was the reason we moved to Ibex.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I use Abbeygate for both my cars. I found them cheaper than Ibex. They have offices both in Portugal and Spain and are very pleasant to deal with. The premiums have reduced year on year for the 4 years I have been with them. Therefore that makes me happy but premiums are definitely higher here than in the UK or were.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Well that's helluva weird. I tried Ibex for fully comp on my Jeep and they refused and I tried Zurich for my Renault and they didn't even reply to my emails...... I'll try them both again next time.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not unusual for Portuguese companies of any sort not to reply to e-mails, your far better going to a local agent and asking.
Ibex T&C for Portugal slightly unclear but web site seems to say Fully Comp up to 10 years Third Party only over.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll certainly try them again when I need renewal.... thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Not unusual for Portuguese companies of any sort not to reply to e-mails, your far better going to a local agent and asking.
> Ibex T&C for Portugal slightly unclear but web site seems to say Fully Comp up to 10 years Third Party only over.




BOTH our cars are 2001 and BOTH are covered fully comprehensive with Ibex. Hva e never had any problem renewing. We try other companies each time renewal comes up including Abbeygate and Ibex will always beat the premium.

The only thing they will not cover is hubby`s Kawasaki trike.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As a matter of interest are these both right hand drive cars because I've never found Ibex that competitive and when I looked at Home insurance with them wouldn't continue because unless they've changed wording all reference to cover and appropriate law didn't specify Portugal but Spain, whereas car insurance does.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> As a matter of interest are these both right hand drive cars because I've never found Ibex that competitive and when I looked at Home insurance with them wouldn't continue because unless they've changed wording all reference to cover and appropriate law didn't specify Portugal but Spain, whereas car insurance does.




I don`t deal through the website but directly with them. 
All insurance (incl travel insurance) is now with them apart from the trike as their underwrites will not take on trikes


Their travel insurance was by far the cheapest €320 per year worldwide!!! and that includes my kidney transplant and heart! and it is for both of us. Once company quoted me £850 with limitations for the transplant!


----------

